# Converted my shed...



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Ok, so the missus wanted those horrible slimey snakes outside so the shed was cleared out, insulated & wired up. Just a few more wee racks to build & i'll be there. The sheds at the bottom of the garden & well shaded from the sun by big trees so it shouldn't overheat too much...


----------



## jackmorris (Oct 13, 2006)

looks real good!


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

thats well cool mate i am eventually doin summt like that here me thinks :lol:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

sweet mate, i was wondering what i was looking at in the 1st 2 pics lol


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

wow looks great, and has that shed got double glazing lol....


----------



## Hammer Man (Apr 1, 2006)

Looks well smart mate! 8)


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

looks awesome mate, most decieving shed ever !!! lol


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Nice one  
Certainly alot quicker then G-centrels (sp?) :lol:


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Cheers guys, i'm getting there...  



nicky said:


> wow looks great, and has that shed got double glazing lol....


 :lol: Nicky, easy to see i work in a double glazing firm...lol...


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

*Shed*

Laid a base today for new reptile shed

Got a few ideas from you

Looking good mate

John


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Shed*



Lostcorn said:


> Laid a base today for new reptile shed
> 
> Got a few ideas from you
> 
> ...


Get some pics up John & let us see it progressing...... :wink:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

looks cool,i'd spend all day out there, my gf would leave me lol


----------



## Furless-Friends (Apr 7, 2006)

So your moving the missus into the shed? Good call.... looks nice for her and she'll like it there once the snakes are in the house ;-)


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

andyb5 said:


> So your moving the missus into the shed? Good call.... looks nice for her and she'll like it there once the snakes are in the house ;-)


Yeah but i'll let her come back in the house to cook & wash the dishes, she'll be over the moon.... :wink: :lol:


----------



## Shane2 (Nov 3, 2005)

Looks great m8, the daughter & I will have to come for a visit sometime


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Shane2 said:


> Looks great m8, the daughter & I will have to come for a visit sometime


No problem, you're welcome anytime mate....... :wink:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

I got some more males this week so i had to make some more room, so i had a change around

Breeders








Juvenile males








Roaches and Beetles








sticks and Juvinile Ts up the top








Incubator on the left, hedgehogs and scorpions on the top








Slings


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Don't think you'll get too much more in there mate, cool filled to the rafters......you better get the builders in before you go to Hamm.......


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

I am probally gonna have to do a omplete rebuils next year, i have an area at the bottom of my garden 30 foot by 22 foot that i will probally build on big one on, my bug shed is two 12x8 put together as is the reptile shed and the terrapins are in the middle

The Bug shed








The Terrapin shed and pond








The Reptile shed








The nusery Pixie Bullfrogs and Whites tree frogs








Incubator on left eyed lizards royals and leos








Euromastix








Breeding Leos








More leos


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Thats impressive mate, though wouldn't like your lecky bill......


----------



## Shane2 (Nov 3, 2005)

Geez i bet you spend some time looking after all that, cool setup & collection!


----------



## Treefrog (Feb 20, 2005)

Lookin good Brian mate.
Plenty of room in there for more snakes too :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Treefrog said:


> Lookin good Brian mate.
> Plenty of room in there for more snakes too :lol: :lol: :lol:


Cheers Philip, wonder where i could steal a few...? :lol: :wink:


----------

